
Extra: Mark Zuckerberg Full Interview (Freakonomics Radio) - mch82
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/mark-zuckerberg/
======
mch82
This interview was done last summer, but at least some sections are relevant
to current events. A lot of the other Q&A provides broader perspective on the
Facebook mission and aspects of how Zuckerberg thinks about connecting people,
data, and running a company. Some interesting insights, a few of my favorites
noted below. The transcript is posted in addition to the audio.

About 1/3 of the way down: > ZUCKERBERG: ...one of the things that I’ve found
is that there’s this myth that I think a lot of people have; that if other
people in other places just had better information, then they’d make better
decisions. And I’ve generally found that that is not true... a bigger
influence is actually who you know... and how they help you filter the
information that you have.

A little past 1/2 way down: > DUBNER: Yeah, but I’m sure there are people who
want you to share much more data about your users. Yes?

About 3/4 down: > DUBNER: ...How many versions — or whatever the proper noun
would be — of Facebook are running at any given time? 10,000

In the last 1/4: > ZUCKERBERG: ...a huge part of how Facebook works is giving
a large amount of freedom to our engineers, the company, and to people who use
the product to make with it what they will, and trusting people to do that.

Last answer: > ZUCKERBERG: ...you start with something; you find a niche; and
then you can grow it to serve more people in that way. That’s what I care
about.

